# Fischereischein für ganz eilige



## Angelhacken (9. August 2012)

Hallo,

Ich bin ganz neu hier und wollte mal nachfragen was es für Möglichkeiten gibt außer beim ansässigen Angelverein den Fischereischein zu absolvieren bzw. die Prüfung.


----------



## Knurrhahn (9. August 2012)

*AW: Fischereischein für ganz eilige*

für Angelhacken dauert es etwas länger!


----------



## angler1996 (9. August 2012)

*AW: Fischereischein für ganz eilige*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> für Angelhacken dauert es etwas länger!


 |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri:m


----------



## Ulli3D (9. August 2012)

*AW: Fischereischein für ganz eilige*

Hessen sagt, dass Du die Prüfung bei der für Deinen Wohnort zuständigen Unteren Fischereibehörde ablegen musst, Ausnahmen sind möglich. Vorher aber ist ein mindestens 30-stündiger Lehrgang zu absolvieren, also nichts für ganz Schnelle aber, mach ruhig den Lehrgang, dann fällt Dir bei Deinem Nick bestimmt was auf.


----------



## Angelhacken (9. August 2012)

*AW: Fischereischein für ganz eilige*

Das mit meinem Namen ergab sich so das "Angelhaken" schon vergeben war deswegen das "C" in dem Namen weil ich so Creativ bin ;D


----------



## weserwaller (9. August 2012)

*AW: Fischereischein für ganz eilige*

Kreiensen ist aber immer noch in Niedersachsen.

Mein Angelkumpel ist bei euch im Verein (SAV Bad Gandersheim), der hat vor 3 Jahren seine Prüfung bei der VHS Höxter in einem Wochenendkurs abgelegt.


----------



## Ulli3D (9. August 2012)

*AW: Fischereischein für ganz eilige*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Kreiensen ist aber immer noch in Niedersachsen.



Stimmt, Asche auf mein Haupt. Sah auf der Karte Alfeld und hab, freudsche Fehlleistung, Alsfeld draus gemacht, daher Hessen #q


----------

